# Vogelmord von Regierung ...



## Digicat (12. Mai 2012)

... in Malta gebilligt ...

Servus

Es ist einfach zu Kotzen ...

Petition ...

Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben ... ich habe schon unterschrieben (Mail abgeschickt) ...

Danke ... unsere Vogerl werden es uns mit Ihrem gezwitscher Danken ...


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Hallo Alle,
nicht nur lesen, auch bitte beteiligen !!!  Ich hab schon


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*



Erledigt. Von der Urlaubsliste ist das Land schon lange gestrichen...


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

von mir bekommt er die mail auch


----------



## mägi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

habe soeben das mail an hr. gonzi  geschickt.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.  mägi.


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

So eben eingeschrieben!
Ich mein wären diese Vögel nicht gefährdet würde ich garnichts sagen aber gefährdete Vögel zu schießen


----------



## Springmaus (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Hallo,

Erledigt !!!

:smoki Frechheit so etwas.


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Hallo an alle,

ist soeben geschehen

Zum Thema:ich könnt noch weiter, aber mir gehen die smileys aus


----------



## Winnie_P (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Moin,

Mail ist unterwegs. Hoffe es bringt wirklich mal was...:beten


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*



> Ich mein wären diese Vögel nicht gefährdet würde ich garnichts sagen aber gefährdete Vögel zu schießen


Darius, war der Satz ehrlich gemeint, oder ein klein wenig unüberlegt !
Wieso sollte man nur aus Jux und Dollerei Tiere abschießen ??


----------



## irene (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Hallo Digicat, Mail ist abgeschickt, schön, dass du dich darum kümmerst! Ich war selbst vor einigen Jahren schon auf Malta und Gozo, Vogeljagd ist da echt "Nationalsport", auch als Wanderer ist man gefährdet. Überall in der wunderschönen Landschaft finden sich kleine Unterstände für die Jäger ...
Grüße
Irene


----------



## zahnfee (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

erledigt!


----------



## docmatze (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Erledigt!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## ferryboxen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Erledigt !!!!

Gruss Lothar


----------



## inge50 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Hallo,

ist raus 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vogelmord von Regierung ...*

Ich bring das wieder nach oben !!!


----------

